# Favorite Catfish bait



## Thekayakpirate (Apr 27, 2006)

What is your favorite catfish bait?

-punch bait in blood for the eatin' size kitties


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Cut fresh perch with a circle hook. Or live shad if you can find them.


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

I would say live shad are the best. When i can't find any I use Danny King blood scented.


----------



## catfishcaldwell81 (Jan 14, 2009)

1st choice - soured chicken liver (preferably never been frozen)
2nd - Shad
3rd - Danny King's Punch Bait / Cheesebait

Catfish in Choke Canyon love the liver for some reason. You can never go wrong with shad !!


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I'd go with liver anywhere
shad for jugs
worms for kids
perch, big shad yellow cats & big blues


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

anybody ever use garlic flavored weinies. I was told that is pretty good bait ? but like punch type stink bait the best


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Fresh Shad for Bluecat, Mr. Whisker's punch bait out of Granbury TX for channel cats


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

SURESHOT WORKS GREAT FOR ME!!!!


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Shad, deer livers, goldfish.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Shad.


----------



## Thekayakpirate (Apr 27, 2006)

for those of you who like to use live shad, how do you keep them alive. That fish has to be one of the most difficult baits to keep alive.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Rod/reel or juglines = fresh dead shad, stepped on just enough to get a little bloody and oozy.
I've had days where I threw out some shad on rod/reel, let em sit for an hour w/o a bite, pulled em in and stepped on em, and within 15 minutes had bites on all poles. It really helps the fish hone in on your bait.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

My favorite bait is shad. To keep them alive have a big live well that is circulated well and do not put very many in it at a time. You can find the max number your bait well will hold pretty quick starting with a few then working up. Most likely about 3 doz threadfin shad and 2 doz gizzard shad, just a guess. You can also add some mojo oxygen pellets and stufff, but it gets costly quick when you are dealingh with shad.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Shad cut in half ,use the head portion and toss the tail.
cut pearch,buffalo,carp or drum.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

and 2 shad heads are better than one! the tails are for chumming.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Chad, worms, chiken liver. If any has used chicken tripe, they go crazy on them.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Shad for blues. Punchbait for channels. I prefer Sureshot but sometimes its kind of soupy, so I mix it with Danny Kings because DK's stays on the hook better.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

seen a guy tear them up yesterday on chicken breast. anyone ever used chicken breast?


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

For blues I like gizzard shad as first choice but threads will work. For channels small cut shad or DK punch bait. To keep shad a live you need a special shad tank. They come in 20,30,40 and 50 gal. These are oval or circular and are double insulated. The new models use the air bubble system placed on the bottom. Many of these tanks also have a blocked off section that holds a filtering system where the water is filtered to remove the scales and ****. Our 40 gal unit will easly hold 150 baits in the winter. IN the winter you can keep a live for two days if you do not crowd and cut down on te number of baits. Summer time hot water one day is about it on the shad. In the summer we add a bag or two of ice and a coke bottle cab of shad saver. Also another trick of the trade is to add one cup of fine ground salt to the water. Salt helps harden the scales and slime and also helps cut down on the amoniea. You must have a round tank as any corners the shad will go to and crowd and die. Shad tanks cost anywhere from $250.00 for the smaller ones to $550.00 for the bigger ones. I tried all kinds of trash cans and other ideas and spent just about as much money until I finally bought the right thing. One will last a life time.


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

Fillet mullet just like you would if you were going to eat it. it is like cat nip lol


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Well nobody said anything about catalpa worms, hands down the best bait for anything. They are too hard to find anymore though, guess that is why nobody mentioned them.


----------



## Thin Water Tracker (Jun 22, 2004)

Fresh cut shad Bait and chum with it!


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Been a long time since I targeted freshwater catfish. Livers always worked best, and bacon was a productive bait too.


----------



## CoastalSpecial (Mar 4, 2006)

Hot dogs. Seriously. Try it.


----------

